# Rockport / Port Aransas Summer Fishing Buddies Needed.



## dshowers2006 (Jun 10, 2020)

Good Afternoon Everyone,

I am new to this forum and Texas fishing. I have repositioned my Parker 2320 from the North Carolina coast to Rockport Tx and have started running out of the Port Aransas inlet. So far, the snapper fishing has been awesome here.

I am trying to develop some contacts of various people that might be interested in sharing some of the cost for running offshore trips out of Port A.

I have currently been running solo offshore trips and would like to try and expand the opportunities for other people.

Currently, the boat is stored at Cove Harbor in Rockport.

Anyone that loves to fish and would like to try and do some offshore fishing, please reach out and lets have a conversation.


----------



## mad_max (Aug 10, 2013)

dshowers2006 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and Texas fishing. I have repositioned my Parker 2320 from the North Carolina coast to Rockport Tx and have started running out of the Port Aransas inlet. So far, the snapper fishing has been awesome here.
> 
> ...


I just sent a pm - definitely interested.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## JFULBRIGHT1956 (Apr 22, 2020)

I would be interested


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Interested. Pretty flexible schedule and I can bring my own pro gear. 2 Avets and an electric deep drop rig.

Just need a ride and willing to cost share + additional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redsnapper101 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Tons of experience out of Port A*

Both me and my son have tons of experience fishing out of Port A. I deck handed when I was a young man there and so did my son (son is 28 yrs old I am 55). We have a smaller boat (23 foot center console) that we run, and until hurricane Harvey we had access to a 35 foot bertram. We have tons of numbers for everything from snapper to tile fish in the deep. Tons of our own tackle........ Experience in pulling ling / cobia off the mored ships, sailfish at baker, mahi off the weedlines.... love to meet up, or talk on the phone more.

My son is an ICU nurse at doctors regional in corpus, his schedule precludes him fishing on Sunday - Wed.

how far do you comfortably run on flat -1ft days?

shoot me a PM if interested.


----------

